# Fantail goldfish and what they can live with?



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantail goldfish and what they can live with?

I am tryign to help a friend out and since I am nto a goldfish expert I thought I would ask people here for help.

Do you think fantail goldfish and algae eater will be able to co-exist? Are there any other fish that can co-exist with these type of fancy goldfish or should I keep it simple?


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Goldfish can generally live with other types of their species (Black Moors, Pearlscales, Orandas, etc.) Just steer away from Blue Gills as they are very aggressive. 

As far as algae eater, I have customers who keep Plecos in their unheated tanks, but I do not recommend this as they are a tropical and require steady heat.

To my knowledge (feel free to correct me, as I know someone will!  ) snails and pond algae eaters (Garra Pingi Pingi) would be okay. The Garras are seasonal in availability, but do an amazing job at keeping tanks clean. (Better than Plecos, IMO)

I'm sure someone will come along behind me and add to what I've said.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Other Goldfish, Koi, Mosquito fish (available off pond sites.)

Whatever you do, do not place a Goldfish with Tropical fish.

Keep in mind Goldfish grow very large, and is optimum to have 20 Gallons for the first fish, and 10 gallons for each additional fish.

If you are only going to have one, I suggest 10 gallon minimum.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, and algae eaters get agressive as they age. Dont put goldfish with anything really but other goldfish. Although, my friend has a 29 gal, with a goldfish and a Lyretail molly. Hes had them together for almost a year, and they are fine, but thats wierd, speaking mollies are tropical.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks. I am going to explain it that way to my friend. I agree and told him I suggest against addign any more tropical fish to the tank. I also told him that he can leave the algae eater i nteh tank if thigns are workign out so far but that he needed to watch the water temperature and waer quality. I told him to try to maintain the water temperature at around 74-75F so that both fish would be happy. And I told him to do lots of water changes cause the goldfish are super dirty.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

go the snail route. Plecs like it warm, they tolerate lower temps but they truely enjoy water up over 80f, and the goldies like it down around 68-70f. The plec will adjust, but it won't like it. It's like making a mexican live in the north pole, he'll adjust, but wont like it for very long


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

get sum more fantails??


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

If you want to, go ahead. You can also get shubunkins, the calico version of common goldfish...if you want to of course.


----------

